# Surefire closing down edged-weapons division



## Ninja (Oct 21, 2012)

Guess my EW-01 & EW-02 just went up in value 8>(

http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...ire-closing-down-edged-weapons-division/#more

I stopped collecting after I couldn't find the EW-03 ...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 22, 2012)

To be honest, not surprising.

I'm sorry, but their knives just didn't generate any major interest. Couple of the designs were a bit too radical also.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought this was the most interesting bit:



> [...] No doubt, Surefire will realign freed up resources to support their main manufacturing effort, the delivery of SOCOM suppressors to the government.



Us more experienced CPFers need to do our bit to remind the newer users here that CPFers are only a miniscule aspect of their market ...



The world revolves around CPF said:


> SureFire *really* needs to make (whatever) since some of us here in CPF want it ...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 22, 2012)

Yup, SureFire couldn't possibly care less about CPF and our members.


----------



## Ninja (Oct 23, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Yup, SureFire couldn't possibly care less about CPF and our members.









The Surefire user community does look to CPF for our input as to the latest & most tested torches. My surefire suppressors & hi capacity magazines carry the same quality as their other divisions. I think that the Edged Weapons division had insurmountable marketing hurdles to cross.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, they're called Sure*Fire* for a reason. They make flashlights because people who use guns sometimes need flashlights. People who use guns sometimes need knives too, but it's hard to use a gun and a knife at the same time, unlike a gun and a flashlight.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 23, 2012)

Ninja said:


> The Surefire user community does look to CPF for our input as to the latest & most tested torches. My surefire suppressors & hi capacity magazines carry the same quality as their other divisions. I think that the Edged Weapons division had insurmountable marketing hurdles to cross.



As far as I know, their pen line is still alive and well. Impressive considering SureFire chose to produce them themselves from the ground up, instead of simply having an established pen company produce them for SureFire. The SureFire name is solid. Their knives were quality too. Just a bit too radical in design, and too much competition from dedicated hard-use knife brands such as Zero Tolerance, Strider, and custom-made Hinderer knives.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 5, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> ...people who use a *KNIFE* sometimes need a flashlight...



There fixed it for ya.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 5, 2012)

I really liked my delta knife.
It felt as well made as my CRKs.
Great in hand, excellent lockup. Just too aggressive looking and way too many tacticool features.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2012)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I really liked my delta knife.
> It felt as well made as my CRKs.
> Great in hand, excellent lockup. Just too aggressive looking and way too many tacticool features.



Well said James. I just never had one Surefire knife appeal to me except the 3V fixed blade (and I make my own outta 3V that's somewhat more mellow appearing). The price kinda kept me uninterested as well and I have a number of CRK's as well. Wondered how long they were going to try their hand at blades.


----------



## Charlie Fox (Jan 1, 2013)

Radical designs + REALLY expensive = niche market = low profitability. I liked some of the designes, but could never see paying the highly inflated prices for the name.


----------



## Unicorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Only a few of their knives were selling and didn't look a bit ridiculous to much of their intended market (like the cops and Soldiers that frequent the gun shop I work at). The attempt to make every hole into a wrench for example. Add to that the high cost and it was a formula for failure. Benchmade, CRKT, even some of the Wilson Combat fixed blades were selling more than Surefires.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 7, 2013)

fyrstormer said:


> Yeah, they're called Sure*Fire* for a reason. They make flashlights because people who use guns sometimes need flashlights. People who use guns sometimes need knives too, but it's hard to use a gun and a knife at the same time, unlike a gun and a flashlight.



Unless someone were to invent, say, a knife that you mount to a gun, so as to make it like the gun was the handle/shaft part of a spear-like assembly....

That way, you could charge an opponent, and then, instead of shooting them, you could stab them with the knife at the end of your rifle.



I wonder why no one ever thought to do that?


----------



## tam17 (Feb 7, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Unless someone were to invent, say, a knife that you mount to a gun, so as to make it like the gun was the handle/shaft part of a spear-like assembly....
> 
> That way, you could charge an opponent, and then, instead of shooting them, you could stab them with the knife at the end of your rifle.
> 
> ...



Touché


----------



## MatthewSB (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll pick up an Echo if I can find one on clearance somewhere.

Although I'm not sure what it can do, that a much less expensive ESEE-3 can not.


----------



## TKC (Feb 17, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> To be honest, not surprising.
> 
> I'm sorry, but their knives just didn't generate any major interest. Couple of the designs were a bit too radical also.



*I agree with my friend.*


----------

